# He asked me to speak to Mary to ask her to do the work...



## Masood

This is a bit convoluted, but how would you say this in Spanish of Spain?

*I spoke to John yesterday and he asked me to speak to Mary to ask her to do the work/task.
*
_Ayer hablé con John y me pidió que hable con Mary para pedirle que ella haga la tarea. [?]_

Also, do I need _ella _in the translation?

Cheers


----------



## Ferrol

Sí (el trabajo o la tarea). No es necesario incluir  "ella"
Saludos


----------



## Masood

Ferrol said:


> Sí (el trabajo o la tarea). No es necesario incluir  "ella"
> Saludos


Thanks very much.


----------



## Elixabete

...me pidió (ayer)que hable (hoy)/hablara (ayer) con Mary para pedirle que haga (hoy)/hiciera(ayer) el trabajo. "Tarea " is correct but not very common in my area, except for school homework.


----------



## VictorHesse

_"Ayer hablé con John y me pidió que hable con Mary para pedirle que ella haga la tarea"_
_
"Ayer hablé con John y me pidió que hable con Mary para pedirle que haga la tarea"
_
Ambas formas son perfectamente correctas. Puedes omitir "ella" sin ningún problema.


----------



## Masood

To clarify: I haven't spoken to Mary yet. It's something I still need to do, either today or at some future date.


----------



## VictorHesse

Masood said:


> To clarify: I haven't spoken to Mary yet. It's something I still need to do, either today or at some future date.


La traducción es correcta incluso si todavia no has hablado con ella.


----------



## Elixabete

Then: me pidió que hable con Mary para pedirle que haga el trabajo.


----------



## Masood

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Yo, de forma natural, habría dicho sin duda "*hablara/hablase*". Hay una falta de concordancia de tiempo entre "pidió" y "hable", uno está en pasado y el otro en presente.

- John me pidió que hablara con Mary
- John me pide que hable con Mary


----------



## Elixabete

dexterciyo said:


> Yo, de forma natural, habría dicho sin duda "*hablara/hablase*". Hay una falta de concordancia de tiempo entre "pidió" y "hable", uno está en pasado y el otro en presente.
> 
> - John me pidió que hablara con Mary
> - John me pide que hable con Mary


No necesariamente, John me lo pidió ayer y yo lo estoy contando hoy, John me pidió ayer que hable hoy (o en el futuro)...La otra versión incluye el significado de que te pidiera que hablaras con Mary  desde ayer mismo, está no. Probablemente yo también hubiera utilizado el pasado en todos los verbos, pero eso no quita  que ésta sea correcta también.


----------



## dexterciyo

Elixabete said:


> No necesariamente, John me lo pidió ayer y yo lo estoy contando hoy, John me pidió ayer que hable hoy (o en el futuro)...La otra versión incluye el significado de que te pidiera que hablaras con Mary  desde ayer mismo, está no. Probablemente yo también hubiera utilizado el pasado en todos los verbos, pero eso no quita  que ésta sea correcta también.



El usar el pretérito del subjuntivo no quita que pueda hacer referencia al presente o al futuro desde el momento del habla:

_John me *pidió* ayer que *hablara* hoy/mañana/dentro de X tiempo._

La concordancia temporal que menciono no trata de semántica sino de morfología: _pidió / hablara_ y _pide / hable_. El uso de presente de subjuntivo en la frase, no obstante, no se considera incorrecto, pero no se da en todas las variantes del español. Y, hasta donde yo sé, no es común en la del español de España.


----------



## Elixabete

No he dicho que el pretérito de subjuntivo no cubra el presente y el futuro, cubre el pasado, el presente y el futuro, si dices "que hable", obviamente sólo  se refiere al presente y al futuro. Yo utilizaría el subjuntivo, pero en un contexto con los referentes temporales adecuados, tampoco me suena tan raro.


----------



## MGKuni

Masood said:


> To clarify: I haven't spoken to Mary yet. It's something I still need to do, either today or at some future date.



_Ayer hablé con John y me pidió que hable con Mary para pedirle que (ella) haga la tarea._

Hay muchas combinaciones. Mis preferidas, para tu caso, son:
_Ayer hablé con John y me ha pedido que hable con Mary para pedirle que haga la tarea.
Ayer hablé con John y me pidió que hablara con Mary para pedirle que haga la tarea._

Respecto a:
_Ayer hablé con John y me pidió que hablara con Mary para pedirle que hiciera la tarea._
Es la frase que utilizaría si YA hubiese hablado con Mary (antes de decirla, ayer/hoy), pero no la descarto en el caso de que aún no hubiese hablado con Mary.

En resumen, entre que en las combinaciones hay sólo ligeros matices, la frase es un poco galimatías y cada uno habla a su forma y entiende a su manera, estoy segura de que la reacción que vas a tener, elijas la que elijas, es: ¿Y ya se lo has pedido?.


----------



## Masood

MGKuni said:


> _Ayer hablé con John y me pidió que hable con Mary para pedirle que (ella) haga la tarea._
> 
> Hay muchas combinaciones. Mis preferidas, para tu caso, son:
> _Ayer hablé con John y me ha pedido que hable con Mary para pedirle que haga la tarea.
> Ayer hablé con John y me pidió que hablara con Mary para pedirle que haga la tarea._
> 
> Respecto a:
> _Ayer hablé con John y me pidió que hablara con Mary para pedirle que hiciera la tarea._
> Es la frase que utilizaría si YA hubiese hablado con Mary (antes de decirla, ayer/hoy), pero no la descarto en el caso de que aún no hubiese hablado con Mary.
> 
> En resumen, entre que en las combinaciones hay sólo ligeros matices, la frase es un poco galimatías y cada uno habla a su forma y entiende a su manera, estoy segura que la reacción que vas a tener, elijas la que elijas, es: ¿Y ya se lo has pedido?.


Muchas gracias. Eres un grande.


----------



## MGKuni

Masood said:


> Muchas gracias. Eres muy grande.



Ten en cuenta que en la primera frase cambié el tiempo verbal -ha pedido- porque creo que es la forma más clara de expresar que es algo que tienes pendiente de hacer (hablar con Mary). ¿En inglés también sonaría natural:
*I spoke to John yesterday and he has asked me to speak to Mary to ask her to do the work/task.*
??


----------



## Masood

MGKuni said:


> Ten en cuenta que en la primera frase cambié el tiempo verbal -ha pedido- porque creo que es la forma más clara de expresar que es algo que tienes pendiente de hacer (hablar con Mary). ¿En inglés también sonaría natural:
> *I spoke to John yesterday and he has asked me to speak to Mary to ask her to do the work/task.*
> ??


I think it sounds more natural _without _'has'.


----------



## MGKuni

Ok, gracias!


----------



## Cruz Berbin

El me pidio' que hablara con Mary para requerirle que hiciera el trabajo (colocamos "requerirle" para no sonar redundantes con pedirle)


----------



## dexterciyo

Elixabete said:


> No he dicho que el pretérito de subjuntivo no cubra el presente y el futuro, cubre el pasado, el presente y el futuro, si dices "que hable", obviamente sólo  se refiere al presente y al futuro. Yo utilizaría el subjuntivo, pero en un contexto con los referentes temporales adecuados, tampoco me suena tan raro.



Tienes razón, no había leído bien tu mensaje. De acuerdo en que tampoco me suena raro, pero de primeras habría usado el imperfecto.



MGKuni said:


> Ten en cuenta que en la primera frase cambié el tiempo verbal -ha pedido- porque creo que es la forma más clara de expresar que es algo que tienes pendiente de hacer (hablar con Mary). ¿En inglés también sonaría natural:
> *I spoke to John yesterday and he has asked me to speak to Mary to ask her to do the work/task.*
> ??



"Yesterday" y "he has asked me" no son compatibles en inglés, habría que usar el pasado simple. En español tampoco, ya que frases como "_Ayer le he pedido_" parece ser que son más propias de variantes regionales, y lo más usual habría sido utilizar el pretérito "pedí".



Cruz Berbin said:


> Él me pidió' que hablara con Mary para requerirle que hiciera el trabajo (colocamos "requerirle" para no sonar redundantes con pedirle)



No suena tan bien el "requerirle", al menos por este lado del charco.


----------



## MGKuni

dexterciyo said:


> "Yesterday" y "he has asked me" no son compatibles en inglés, habría que usar el pasado simple. En español tampoco, ya que frases como "_Ayer le he pedido_" parece ser que son más propias de variantes regionales, y lo más usual habría sido utilizar el pretérito "pedí".



_Ayer le he pedido_ 
_Ayer hablé con John y me ha pedido que _

Puedes poner un punto si quieres, pero te aseguro que en el lenguaje coloquial es totalmente natural expresarlo así.


----------



## dexterciyo

MGKuni said:


> _Ayer le he pedido_
> _Ayer hablé con John y me ha pedido que _
> 
> Puedes poner un punto si quieres, pero te aseguro que en el lenguaje coloquial es totalmente natural expresarlo así.



No veo qué cambia si "_*Ayer* hablé con John y me ha pedido_" es natural y "_Ayer John me ha pedido_" no.


----------



## Ferrol

dexterciyo said:


> No veo qué cambia si "_*Ayer* hablé con John y me ha pedido_" es natural y "_Ayer John me ha pedido_" no.


Eso creo también yo


----------



## MGKuni

Bueno, supongo entonces que es cuestión de estilo de comunicación. Os voy a poner un ejemplo concreto para que captéis las diferencia:
-_ Ayer hablé con John y me pidió que terminara el informe antes de irme a casa, así que salí una hora más tarde._
- _Ayer hablé con John y me ha pedido que le entregue el informe antes de las 6, así que, por favor, ocúpate tú de..._

Nos son ejemplos sacados de libros, son frases (para mí) habituales en el mundo empresarial. El lenguaje en este contexto es mucho más claro y directo, y jugar con los tiempos verbales te permite centrar la atención en un aspecto y facilitar la comprensión. Voy con otro ejemplo práctico. Me dirijo a un grupo de agentes en un call center:

_Ayer tuvimos una reunión con Comercial y nos han pedido que potenciemos la venta de X, por lo que hay que intentar desviar las llamadas..._
Ayer tuvimos una reunión con Comercial -> CONTEXTO
Nos han pedido que ... -> Información importante: ¿Qué hay que hacer?

Si empezase a decir: _Ayer tuvimos una reunión con (el Departamento Comercial) y (ellos) nos pidieron que potenciemos... _de alguna forma se transmite en el mensaje que la petición está pasada, le resto fuerza a la instrucción que quiero dar y los agentes se sienten menos involucrados.

Ese es mi punto de vista y mi experiencia. ¿Diferencia regional?, pues no sé. En los últimas 9 años he trabajado en 2 empresas con más de 2000 trabajadores en plantilla, de los cuales, no creo que llegase al 50% los que éramos madrileños de nacimiento. Sin contar con que el servicio dado era a nivel nacional e internacional (call center y varias web), con agentes específicos para cubrir determinados mercados. No recuerdo mucho de gramática a nivel académico, pero creo que algo de comunicación sí sé.


----------



## dexterciyo

MGKuni said:


> Bueno, supongo entonces que es cuestión de estilo de comunicación. Os voy a poner un ejemplo concreto para que captéis las diferencia:
> -_ Ayer hablé con John y me pidió que terminara el informe antes de irme a casa, así que salí una hora más tarde._
> - _Ayer hablé con John y me ha pedido que le entregue el informe antes de las 6, así que, por favor, ocúpate tú de..._
> 
> Nos son ejemplos sacados de libros, son frases (para mí) habituales en el mundo empresarial. El lenguaje en este contexto es mucho más claro y directo, y jugar con los tiempos verbales te permite centrar la atención en un aspecto y facilitar la comprensión.



La distinción que haces creo que es puramente personal. Es posible que ese uso sea habitual en el mundo empresarial de tu región, pero no por ello significa que sea lo más extendido, o incluso gramaticalmente apropiado, que es lo que se intenta conseguir en este foro.

Referente a la frase, un "_Ayer John me ha pedido_", sin importar lo que venga después, ya me hace saltar las alarmas.



MGKuni said:


> Voy con otro ejemplo práctico. Me dirijo a un grupo de agentes en un call center:
> 
> _Ayer tuvimos una reunión con Comercial y nos han pedido que potenciemos la venta de X, por lo que hay que intentar desviar las llamadas..._
> Ayer tuvimos una reunión con Comercial -> CONTEXTO
> Nos han pedido que ... -> Información importante: ¿Qué hay que hacer?
> 
> Si empezase a decir: _Ayer tuvimos una reunión con (el Departamento Comercial) y (ellos) nos pidieron que potenciemos... _de alguna forma se transmite en el mensaje que la petición está pasada, le resto fuerza a la instrucción que quiero dar y los agentes se sienten menos involucrados.



Entiendo lo que quieres transmitir, pero, a mi parecer, lo que realmente vienes a decir es que la acción de _pedir _se llevó a cabo el día del momento del habla. De alguna forma, es como si se dijese "_Nos han pedido _(ahora)_ que potenciemos la venta de X_", pero en tu frase el elemento deíctico _ayer_ lo hace incompatible.


----------



## MGKuni

dexterciyo said:


> Referente a la frase, un "_Ayer John me ha pedido_", sin importar lo que venga después, ya me hace saltar las alarmas.



Esta frase la has escrito tú, no yo. Y van tres veces. Yo veo en la original dos verbos independientes en una oración coordinada, unidos por la conjunción 'y'. Es decir, para mí la frase sería más bien así: "_Ayer hablé con John. Me ha pedido que..._". Pero tal vez sea otra distinción puramente personal, ya que sigues insistiendo en tergiversar la frase.



dexterciyo said:


> Entiendo lo que quieres transmitir, pero, a mi parecer, lo que realmente vienes a decir es que la acción de _pedir _se llevó a cabo el día del momento del habla. De alguna forma, es como si se dijese "_Nos han pedido _(ahora)_ que potenciemos la venta de X_", pero en tu frase el elemento deíctico _ayer_ lo hace incompatible.



No, no creo que lo entiendas si no aprecias la diferencia entre utilizar el pretérito perfecto simple y el compuesto, y crees que es una distinción puramente personal. La petición se hizo el día que fuera (ayer, hace dos días, una semana, etc.) pero sigue teniendo vigencia o una fuerte conexión, llámalo como quieras, con el momento actual en que la trasmito; no digo que nos lo han pedido 'ahora'. La parte del 'ayer', que es lo que te chirría (y que conste que lo entiendo), como ya he explicado, se sitúa en una frase independiente que me sirve de contexto o introducción. Como si digo: _Ayer hablé con Juan. Le noté muy triste. Le ha dejado su novia y está de bajón._ (no digo que le haya dejado su novia ahora, le pudo dejar ayer, hace un mes, da igual).

Vale que la frecuencia de uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto es diferente en tu región y en la mía, pero no creo que sea un uso tan aislado que lo haga incomprensible, ¿no?



dexterciyo said:


> ...pero no por ello significa que sea lo más extendido, o incluso gramaticalmente apropiado, que es lo que se intenta conseguir en este foro.



Guau! Con esto me has dejado muerta. Yo expreso mi opinión y mis preferencias personales. En mi región hay tal mezcla de gente que posiblemente otra persona elegiría otras frases diferentes a las que ofrecí yo; está implícito cuando dije que cada uno habla a su forma... Pero bueno, te pido disculpas por haber introducido en el foro una frase gramaticalmente inapropiada que suena natural en mi región en un lenguaje coloquial. La próxima vez cuando alguien pregunte: "¿cómo se dice... ?" basaré mi elección en la forma más correcta y extendida (¿?) del castellano, aunque me suene antinatural o forzada.

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

MGKuni said:


> Esta frase la has escrito tú, no yo. Y van tres veces. Yo veo en la original dos verbos independientes en una oración coordinada, unidos por la conjunción 'y'. Es decir, para mí la frase sería más bien así: "_Ayer hablé con John. Me ha pedido que..._". Pero tal vez sea otra distinción puramente personal, ya que sigues insistiendo en tergiversar la frase.



No la he escrito yo, simplemente he diseccionado tu frase para analizarla por partes. Es decir, de "_Ayer hablé con John y me ha pedido_" se podría sin problema extraer el primer segmento verbal resultando en "_Ayer John me ha pedido_", ya que todos los elementos guardan relación entre sí. La acción de _pedir_ está claramente relacionada con el elemento _ayer_, pues, además, se sitúa en la misma frase. Y es evidente que esta acción no confiere ninguna relación con el presente.

Por otra parte, la nueva frase que presentas ahora, con punto y seguido, desde un punto de vista gramatical sería más viable, aunque en la semántica podría interpretarse de forma diferente, como ya mencioné en mi respuesta anterior ("_Me ha pedido_ [ahora] _que..._").



MGKuni said:


> No, no creo que lo entiendas si no aprecias la diferencia entre utilizar el pretérito perfecto simple y el compuesto, y crees que es una distinción puramente personal. La petición se hizo el día que fuera (ayer, hace dos días, una semana, etc.) pero sigue teniendo vigencia o una fuerte conexión, llámalo como quieras, con el momento actual en que la trasmito; no digo que nos lo han pedido 'ahora'. La parte del 'ayer', que es lo que te chirría (y que conste que lo entiendo), como ya he explicado, se sitúa en una frase independiente que me sirve de contexto o introducción. Como si digo: _Ayer hablé con Juan. Le noté muy triste. Le ha dejado su novia y está de bajón._ (no digo que le haya dejado su novia ahora, le pudo dejar ayer, hace un mes, da igual).



Me reitero en lo dicho, entiendo lo que quieres decir y veo la diferencia, pero me parece estar basada en una apreciación personal, tal vez afectada por una variante diatópica, y de ahí que mencione que no sería lo más usual.

Al contrario de la nueva frase que expones, que para nada tiene que ver con la inicial. En esta frase, y siendo muy breve, se aprecia claramente que el hecho de usar pretérito perfecto compuesto "_ha dejado_" está justificado por que esta acción acarrea consecuencias en el presente para el sujeto, y no se vincula este hecho con la deixis de "_ayer_".



MGKuni said:


> Vale que la frecuencia de uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto es diferente en tu región y en la mía, pero no creo que sea un uso tan aislado que lo haga incomprensible, ¿no?



Nadie ha dicho tal cosa.


----------



## MGKuni

dexterciyo said:


> Me reitero en lo dicho, entiendo lo que quieres decir y veo la diferencia, pero me parece estar basada en una apreciación personal, tal vez afectada por una variante diatópica, y de ahí que mencione que no sería lo más usual.



¿A qué apreciación personal te refieres?


----------



## LibertadySutileza

Completamente de acuerdo con dexterciyo.
Yo también usaría de forma mas natural el pasado en ambos verbos, ya que obviamente el evento del que estamos hablando pasó ayer, sea cuando sea el momento en el que vayamos a hablar con Mary. _*Ayer* me pidió que hablase (no hoy, ni mañana).
_
Como profesora también de acuerdo con el uso de expresiones de tiempo pasadas y present perfect > incompatibles. Past time expressions _(yesterday, last week, ...) _followed by past simple.

Todo lo demás a mi parecer queda fuera de la discusión de este hilo y no deberíamos “liar“ a hablantes no nativos.


----------



## MGKuni

LibertadySutileza said:


> Completamente de acuerdo con dexterciyo.
> Yo también usaría de forma mas natural el pasado en ambos verbos, ya que obviamente el evento del que estamos hablando pasó ayer, sea cuando sea el momento en el que vayamos a hablar con Mary. _*Ayer* me pidió que hablase (no hoy, ni mañana).
> _
> Como profesora también de acuerdo con el uso de expresiones de tiempo pasadas y present perfect > incompatibles. Past time expressions _(yesterday, last week, ...) _followed by past simple.
> 
> Todo lo demás a mi parecer queda fuera de la discusión de este hilo y no deberíamos “liar“ a hablantes no nativos.



*El pretérito perfecto compuesto es un tiempo pasado*. Imagino que, como profesora, lo sabrás.

DRAE: Solicitud rechazada
pretérito perfecto compuesto
1. m. Gram. Tiempo perfectivo que sitúa la acción, el proceso o el estado expresados por el verbo en un momento anterior al presente en un lapso no concluido. _La forma he cantado es pretérito perfecto compuesto._

De hecho, no se está discutiendo sobre que el uso del pretérito perfecto simple sea incorrecto o poco natural. En 2 de las 3 alternativas que ofrecí en el post 14 lo utilizo.

Más bien se está discutiendo sobre el uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto (ha pedido) cuando una acción iniciada en el pasado (la petición) aún no se ha llevado a cabo, de forma que facilite la comprensión de que es algo que tienes pendiente de hacer (lo que te han pedido). He intentado aclarar el uso de este tiempo verbal en un contexto laboral, que sintoniza con la frase del OP y donde veo perfectamente natural su empleo. Desde luego, no he intentado liar a nadie (ni no nativo, ni nativo) y, es más, he flipado bastante con repuestas del tipo "distinción puramente personal", "apreciación personal", "variante diatópica", como si yo hubiese inventado el uso de este tiempo verbal o como si en Madrid se hablase un dialecto del español, "poco extendido en el resto de España", cuando además he aclarado que mi entorno laboral es de todo menos regionalista.

Para no extender más esta pesadilla, ayer envié la consulta a la Fundéu (Fundación asesorada por la RAE). No os puedo enviar el enlace porque la consulta no ha sido publicada en su web, pero copio/pego:


Asunto: FUNDÉU BBVA - Respuesta a su consulta

*








FUNDACIÓN DEL ESPAÑOL URGENTE

*
*En respuesta a su consulta*
*pretérito perfecto*


Sí, es correcta.

Saludos cordiales

El servicio de consultas de la Fundéu BBVA se centra en la resolución de dudas prácticas y concretas en el uso actual de la lengua española. No se hacen traducciones ni correcciones de textos, como tampoco se tratan dudas de teoría gramatical ni se interpretan textos legales. Por favor, al formular una consulta ofrezca contexto y, en su caso, información sobre lo que se quiere expresar.

*Su consulta*

Hola. Me gustaría saber si la siguiente frase es correcta:
Ayer hablé con Ana y me ha pedido que le entregue el informe hoy antes de las 6.

------------------------------------------------------------------
En un correo posterior, aclaran:

De: Fundéu BBVA <consultas@fundeu.es>
Fecha: 08/08/2016 9:54 (GMT+01:00)
Para:
Asunto: Re: FUNDÉU BBVA - Respuesta a su consulta

La forma compuesta y la forma simple son adecuadas, dado que la acción está acabada (Ana pidió algo entonces).

Lo que _Ana ha pedido_ es lo que no se ha completado (_que se le entregue el informe_), por ello se usa la forma en subjuntivo. Tiene información en la siguiente entrada de la Wikilengua: Subjuntivo - Wikilengua

---------------------------------------------------------------------


Quien quiera seguir discutiendo sobre los usos apropiados, matizados o regionales de este tiempo verbal, que lo haga con la Fundéu, yo desisto  (Y si alguien desconfía y quiere el correo original, no tengo ningún problema en reenviárselo).


----------



## dexterciyo

MGKuni said:


> ¿A qué apreciación personal te refieres?



A la de que añade un matiz diferente emplear el compuesto en lugar del pretérito simple.



MGKuni said:


> Más bien se está discutiendo sobre el uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto (ha pedido) cuando *una acción iniciada en el pasado (la petición) aún no se ha llevado a cabo*, de forma que facilite la comprensión de que es algo que tienes pendiente de hacer (lo que te han pedido).



La acción de "ha pedido" de la frase que estamos analizando *sí* se ha llevado a cabo; precisamente se quiere dar a entender que fue ayer cuando hizo la petición, y de ahí que no concuerde el pretérito perfecto compuesto "ha pedido" con el elemento temporal "ayer". Lo que no se ha llevado a cabo es la petición en sí y no el acto de solicitarla, pero eso no justifica la forma compuesta, al menos no en todas las variantes del español. Si te fijas en la continuación de la frase, es realmente el subjuntivo el que tiene la misión de conferir ese matiz de "acción que aún no se ha llevado a cabo".



MGKuni said:


> Desde luego, no he intentado liar a nadie (ni no nativo, ni nativo) y, es más, he flipado bastante con respuestas del tipo "distinción puramente personal", "apreciación personal", "variante diatópica", como si yo hubiese inventado el uso de este tiempo verbal...



Nadie ha dicho que hayas inventado el uso del tiempo verbal, solo que en ese contexto el pretérito perfecto compuesto no es lo más común por las razones que ya se mencionaron antes.



MGKuni said:


> [...] o como si en Madrid se hablase un dialecto del español, "poco extendido en el resto de España"...



Es una variante dialectal del español, sí, como muchas otras.



MGKuni said:


> En respuesta a su consulta pretérito perfecto:
> 
> Sí, es correcta.
> 
> Saludos cordiales



No se ha dicho que fuera incorrecta.



MGKuni said:


> *Su consulta*
> 
> Hola. Me gustaría saber si la siguiente frase es correcta:
> Ayer hablé con Ana y me ha pedido que le entregue el informe hoy antes de las 6.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> En un correo posterior, aclaran:
> 
> De: Fundéu BBVA <consultas@fundeu.es>
> Fecha: 08/08/2016 9:54 (GMT+01:00)
> Para:
> Asunto: Re: FUNDÉU BBVA - Respuesta a su consulta
> La forma compuesta y la forma simple son adecuadas, dado que la acción está acabada (Ana pidió algo entonces).
> 
> Lo que _Ana ha pedido_ es lo que no se ha completado (_que se le entregue el informe_), por ello se usa la forma en subjuntivo. Tiene información en la siguiente entrada de la Wikilengua: Subjuntivo - Wikilengua



En esa frase por la que consultas, entiendo que las dos acciones "hablar" y "pedir" no se realizan en el mismo espacio temporal; la primera fue ayer, ya que usas el pretérito simple "hablé", y la segunda, posiblemente hoy, "ha pedido".

La Fundéu creo que no se ha enterado muy bien de cuál era realmente la duda, pues parece que creían que los tiros iban por el uso del subjuntivo después. No obstante, me repito, no se ha calificado tal uso de incorrecto en ningún momento, sino de inusual o, dicho de otra forma, no compartido de forma mayoritaria en todo el ámbito hispánico.

Un saludo.


----------

